# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Casualty > General >  Casualty star Rebekah Gibbs dies

## tammyy2j

Casualty star Rebekah Gibbs has died following a long battle with breast cancer.

Gibbs, who was 41, was best known for playing paramedic Nina Farr on over 100 episodes of the BBC drama series between 2004 and 2006.

Her agents, Belfield & Ward, confirmed the news of her death last night, tweeting: âDarling Rebekah Gibbs, a true inspiration and dazzling light, never to be forgotten.â

She had been diagnosed with breast cancer in 2008, aged 35, just weeks after she had given birth to her daughter Gigi.

Writing about discovering her cancer at the time, she said: âI close my eyes, and I am right back there, in front of the TV, feeling petrified as I desperately run my finger above my baby bump and under my breast, willing the lump to disappear.

âThat crushing fear has stayed with me. It's with me every day.â

She was given the five year all-clear from doctors in April, but suffered a seizure while on holiday in Devon in August, upon which it was discovered that she had developed two tumours on her brain, one on her neck and a lesion on her lung.

*RIP*

----------

maidmarian (12-11-2014)

----------

